# BFN IUI..when to expect AF?



## CeeDeeBee (Sep 19, 2011)

Hey all,

Sadly..after a very positive 4 mature follies, talk of multiples, and not lifting a finger for 2 weeks..I got a BFN this morning. Utterly devastated. After almost having the cycle abandoned due to the 4 follies (1 over what they would normally allow) I had somehow convinced myself 1 would stick. All the injections, extra hormone (HRT) tablets and pessaries were pointless..I feel totally blank and numb.

So, I just want to prepare my myself for the AF that is on its way. How long have people waited after stopping the drugs? After my 1st abandoned IUI it wasn't too bad, just a little heavier than normal..but this time there have been far more drugs. I just want to try and plan things and keep busy without an epic amount of bleeding taking me by surprise!

Sorry to be on such a downer,


xxx
cee


----------



## hopefull LM (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi ceedeebee

Really sorry to hear about ur bfn I am on 3rd go of iui 2 with bfn hoping 3rd time lucky with clomid I know how you feel it's so horrible and all u think about is having a little bean in there keep positive and don't give up


Best of luck huni 

Lee xx


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hiya CeeDeeBee,

Also really sorry to hear about your BFN   I also had a BFN late last month (29/11).. it was a natural cycle of IUI and they didnt even bother to scan me to see if i even had any follies so it was like a wasted go! However, another IUI basting for me this week with 1 good follie on my right ovary.. praying for a miracle and will keep you in my thoughts!   xxx


----------



## CeeDeeBee (Sep 19, 2011)

Hey ladies,

Good luck both   I hope both your current IUIs are successful. Come on baby fairygodmothers..cut us nice peeps some slack!

It is so hard, just when you think you're pulling through it something sets you back. Was doing well, then suddenly tears for no reason.
The AF has started today so hope it doesn't give me too much trouble. I've hit the wine & choc for some comfort!! I think all the hot water bottles I've made are going to push our electric bills through the roof.

Take care of yourselves and i'm sending you loads of love & luck xxx

Cee


----------

